

HHVM/PHP is a beast compared to php 5.5 and shows competing performance over Node - smilepet_26
http://letschat.info/php-5-5-vs-hhvm-vs-node-js

======
smilepet_26
May be this is because of a combination of reasons that PHP has been optimized
to compete with itself and other trending languages: they include : * HHVM-PHP
is compiled & may or may not be statically typed * It uses multiple threads to
handle and process n no. of requests concurrently * PHP source into bytecode &
JIT support * Fewer CPU and RAM usage and therefore less resource consumption.
So, the ability to use it as procedural, object-oriented or scripting language
for web makes it an ideal competitor for coldfusion, ruby or Java apps written
for web applications.

